# [ Trials Results??? Anybody? ]



## amber dawson (Mar 20, 2003)

I saw that these had started... couldn't find any results yet.

Amber


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

amber dawson said:


> I saw that these had started... couldn't find any results yet.
> 
> Amber


nah not til this weekend I think Amber


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Official practice is open, and is available daily until Thursday afternoon.

The ranking round begins at 9am Friday, and then head to head matches among the top 16 are Saturday and Sunday. I will be posting results here in the FITA forum after each day's competition.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am pulling for NHS Archer aka Timm Hines, He has worked so hard in the past 4 years, I hope he shines this weekend. I hear he has been shooting in the mid 330's for 36 arrows at 70m.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> I am pulling for NHS Archer aka Timm Hines, He has worked so hard in the past 4 years, I hope he shines this weekend. I hear he has been shooting in the mid 330's for 36 arrows at 70m.


right now, based on what has happened in the major tournaments I would expect to see Brady as the top pick. Vic had a substandard nationals-hard to say what was going on. Butch and Jason McKittrick should do well and Dakota Sinclair proved his ability to do well in the round robin format with his brilliant performance in that portion of the world trials. Scott Mcketchnie also has had some good results lately.

Timm had a great year last year but I don't think he made USAT for next year based on the 07 tournaments. The top contenders are all going to make the cut to 16-its a question of where the ones I mentioned place


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ahhh, let the talk about "favorites" begin...

We all know where that led last time... :wink: ha, ha, ha.

Strange things can happen at Olympic trials you know :tongue:

Favorites have missed cuts, Nobodys have made teams, and then there's the real goofy stuff that happened in '00. I'll just sit and watch and wish them all personal best performances for now. Wish I could be there, but this is the busiest time of the year for a father with three active kids in school.

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Ahhh, let the talk about "favorites" begin...
> 
> We all know where that led last time... :wink: ha, ha, ha.
> 
> ...


true-I picked Vic and Butch and Jason


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

last 3 tourneys scott mcketchnie has posted over 1300. so scott and brady have my pic. its a toss up between butch and vic for the last spot.

in my humble opinion


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Ezra Wheeler is a dark horse for the first event of the trials. He can do great things....


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

My top 3 picks: Vic, Brady, Scott. IIRC Vic was hurt or sick at Nationals. Scott is rounding back into form after a car accident a while back and subsequent recovery. 'Nuf said about Brady, record speaks for itself. 

Dark horse picks: Texarc's choice of Ezra, strong guy, very solid shooter and come a VERY long way in a very short time. Dakota, a good OR rounder. Tyler Domenich has been coming on strong too. Pete too, another guy that can flat out shoot. Kris Carlson, just saw him shoot a couple of weeks ago, looks like another contender. 

Wish I could be there just to shoot and watch... Looking forward to the results and pics.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd love to see Scott M. do well. We were teammates in Turkey in '04 following the trials, and he's a great young man that can really shoot well. Not to mention a whole lot of fun to be on a team with.

Go Scott! I'm rooting for you buddy.

Truth is, we have a strong field of archers on the men's side and probably the strongest field on the women's side that we've seen in a while. I look forward to us sending two very competitive teams to China.

John.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> I'd love to see Scott M. do well. We were teammates in Turkey in '04 following the trials, and he's a great young man that can really shoot well. Not to mention a whole lot of fun to be on a team with.
> 
> Go Scott! I'm rooting for you buddy.
> 
> ...


John I have to agree. We have excellent talent returning from previous Olympic games and we have some great new talent pushing them. In addition, the selection procedures are more thorough and demanding...

I think we'll be able to put together the best teams that we have had in quite some time. I'm not going to speculate on who I think will make the teams because the competition is really tight...and the talent has reached new levels. It will be great to watch this all unfold!


----------



## josharcher (Apr 23, 2005)

I have to say I'm going with brady if he shoots as good as he has been he has the right mind set.

GO BRADY!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

After sitting on the tarmac for an extra hour we finally made to Georgia.
On the practice field the weather was great and every one looks to be shooting well. If the weather continues to hold, there should be some very high scores on both sides of the field. Perfect shooting conditions so far. This is going to be very exciting to watch.
Julie


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

azarcherymom said:


> After sitting on the tarmac for an extra hour we finally made to Georgia.
> On the practice field the weather was great and every one looks to be shooting well. If the weather continues to hold, there should be some very high scores on both sides of the field. Perfect shooting conditions so far. This is going to be very exciting to watch.
> Julie


what is the predicted forecast for the following few days?

I haven't read the rules lately-do the scores carryover to the next cut in april or may?


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

azarcherymom said:


> After sitting on the tarmac for an extra hour we finally made to Georgia.
> On the practice field the weather was great and every one looks to be shooting well. If the weather continues to hold, there should be some very high scores on both sides of the field. Perfect shooting conditions so far. This is going to be very exciting to watch.
> Julie


Welcome to Georgia!!!


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Jim C said:


> what is the predicted forecast for the following few days?
> 
> I haven't read the rules lately-do the scores carryover to the next cut in april or may?


I live an hour & 1/2 away and the forecast calls for lows in the low 60s and highs in the upper 80s for the next day or to. It will cool down for the weekend. Lows in the high 50s most likely and highs in the low 80s.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I think we'll be able to put together the best teams that we have had in quite some time.


Now, all we need now is GT to throw a blanket on our enthusiasm, and it would feel like old times..... :wink: ha, ha, ha. 

John.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Here are some pics from Official Practice. Not many, because I was too busy talking, but a few. weather is still fairly good. A little humid. It rained a bit after we left the field. Just click on Olympic Trials page for our photo's. Mel will be there tomorrow, so I'm sure there will be lots and lots of photos. I'll update the photo's each evening. I promise they won't all be of Brady! 
Enjoy,
Julie

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/Olympic_Trials.html


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Here are some pics from Official Practice. Not many, because I was too busy talking, but a few. weather is still fairly good. A little humid. It rained a bit after we left the field. Just click on Olympic Trials page for our photo's. Mel will be there tomorrow, so I'm sure there will be lots and lots of photos. I'll update the photo's each evening. I promise they won't all be of Brady!
> Enjoy,
> Julie
> 
> http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/Olympic_Trials.html


Nice Julie!

Thank you.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

Cant wait till saturday so I can come watch:wink:


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

I knew we should have taken the day off from work...lol.. We will be there Sunday..

Hope everyone has a great time and shoots their best..

A huge thank you to Kenny for putting all of this on.. He is awesome and i hope everyone will take a moment to tell him thank you while you are there.

Best of luck


----------



## archer-gal (Oct 18, 2002)

*Preliminary Results*

Results have been posted for 1/2 through Day 1 under event information.

http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/eventDetails.php?id_evt=41


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Leader Boards and few pictures after the first double 70.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting leaderboard. Most of it's what I would expect. There are a few underachievers on there however, and a few "new" names...

Scores are very similar to '04 IIRC.

Big separation between top 4 ladies and the rest of the pack.

Nice to see Staten and Scott shooting well.

Can't wait to see what the rest of the day holds in store...

John.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm rooting for Ed Eliason to make his second Olympic team. It was only 35 years ago that he shot for the first modern Olympic archery gold. 
He does, however, trash my arguments about why my scores haven't improved as I have aged. Other than that, he's a hero of mine.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

archeryal said:


> I'm rooting for Ed Eliason to make his second Olympic team. It was only 35 years ago that he shot for the first modern Olympic archery gold.
> He does, however, trash my arguments about why my scores haven't improved as I have aged. Other than that, he's a hero of mine.


Ed made the top 16, and is in the running!


----------



## archer-gal (Oct 18, 2002)

*Day 1 Results are posted!*

http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 1 Results.pdf


----------



## archer-gal (Oct 18, 2002)

*Top 16 Men*

1	Butch	Johnson
2	Dakota	Sinclair
3	Vic	Wunderle
4	Brady	Ellison
5	Scott	McKechnie
6	Staten	Holmes
7	Guy	Krueger
8	Tyler	Domenech
9	Shawn	Rice
10	Tyler	Benner
11	Joe	Fanchin
12	Jason	McKittrick
13	Ezra	Wheeler
14	Ted	Holland
15	Dan Schuller
16	Ed	Eliason


----------



## archer-gal (Oct 18, 2002)

*Top 16 Women*

1	Jenny Nichols (J)
2	Lindsay Pian
3	Khatuna Lorig
4	Karen Scavotto
5	Kate Anderson
6	Joy Fahrenkrog
7	Dawn Chudy
8	Nicole Rasor
9	Ashley First
10	Phyllis Shipman
11	Erin Mickelberry
12	Mandy Nichols (M)
13	Lori Cieslinski
14	Kendra Harvey
15	Debbie Krienke
16	Stephanie Miller


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Alright Lori Cieslinski!!!! Woot!!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Photo's updated. Didn't take a whole bunch. Will try and get Mel to take more tomorrow. He's a much better photog person than I am. Glad today is over. it was a lonnnnng one.
More tomorrow.

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/Olympic_Trials.html


Julie


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Go Dakota Go!*

I'm head cheerleader for the Utah clan. This is yours, take it!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jurasic Archer said:


> I'm head cheerleader for the Utah clan. This is yours, take it!!


Ditto that Mike


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Pictures from Day One*

Here is the link to the photo gallery for Day One.

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2007/2008 Olympic Selection Trials, GA/album/index.html

Pictures also reachable from the archery link at http://www.dolphin-sys.com

Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Congrats to all who finished in the top 16. 

And may I say ESPECIALLY ED ELIASON!!! 

I watched in the pouring rain as he lost a shootoff for the 16th spot in '04. He's an inspiration for sure.

Making the first cut of an Olympic team trials 35 years after participating in an Olympic games HAS TO BE some kind of Olympic record... 

Some nice moves by Dakota and Lindsay in the afternoon. Way to go guys! Three 650+ scores in the afternoon, and one was by Lindsay!!!

Wondering where Joe McGlyn is. He's shot so well for so long now.

I have to admit, following along today made me come home from work, pick up the bow and head to my 70 meter line... Can't wait until the rest of my life allows me time to play again. :wink:

Until then, I'll be leading the cheers from here.

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Congrats to all who finished in the top 16.
> 
> And may I say ESPECIALLY ED ELIASON!!!
> 
> ...



but for a scorecard screw up ed would have been in the top 16 straight up in 04


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I think a few shout outs are appropriate in this thread.....

Thank you Kenny Compton, Ashe, Rhonda, and all of your team of folks from the Georgia Archery Association. You always put on a first class event, and this was no exception. It was very well organized and run.

Thank you to Neil Foster, Bob Pian, and the entire team of judges. They did their jobs seamlessly, helping when needed and never hindering the flow of the event.

Also, thanks to archer-gal (Rhonda) for posting results so quickly, and to pineapple3d and azarcherymom for posting the photos and the preliminary results.

It was a great tournament, and I enjoyed it thoroughly. I'm looking forward to relaxing, watching, filming, and taking photographs during the round robin matches today and tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> but for a scorecard screw up ed would have been in the top 16 straight up in 04


True. I was right behind him at the scorer's table and watched it unfold. Then stuck around to watch the shoot-off between him and Chris. 

Regardless, it's even more impressive 3 years later :wink:

Gives me a lot of hope that I can still compete with the 20-somethings after my kids are off to school  Can't wait.

John.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

No reason you can't, John. Archery rocks like that!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

One more day to go. Some of our pics from the round robin matches. There was a tricky wind today. The scores were all over the place. A few more gray hairs! Gotta love this archery stuff!

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/RR_-_Trials.html

Julie


----------



## archer-gal (Oct 18, 2002)

*Day 2 Results are posted.*

Ranking Results
http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 2 Ranking.pdf

Round Robin Matches 1 - 8 Men
http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 2 RR Matches - Men.pdf

Round Robin Matches 1 - 8 Women
http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 2 RR Matches - Women.pdf


We completed 8 round robin matches today. In the men’s division, Brady Ellison (Scottsdale, Arizona) won 6 or 8 matches and had the 2nd highest match total, so his total ranking and bonus points for the 1st two days puts him in the lead with 15 points. Vic Wunderle (Mason City, Illinois) is in 2nd place. Butch Johnson is in 3rd and Dakota Sinclair is in 4th. 



In the women’s division, Jennifer Nichols (Cheyenne, Wyoming) won all 8 of her matches and is leading the women’s competition by 2.25 points over her next closest competitor, Karen Scavotto (Chula Vista, California). Scavotto did have, however, the highest cumulative match total for the day. Khatuna Lorig (Chula Vista, California) is in 3rd and Lindsay Pian is 4th.



The competition continues tomorrow with the final 7 matches of the round robin.


----------



## montana1329 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the results!

Congrats to Joe Fanchin, a newcomer, who beat Brady & Butch today and tied score with Dakota.

Awesome! Nice Shooting!


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*I just have to say......*

Butch Johnson top of the united States Game for TWENTY Straight YEARS!!!

1992 Olympics, 1996 Olympics, 2000 Olympics,2004 Olympics and on his way to 2008!

The Man is a Living Legend. No doubt about it!


If you don't see this , you are not looking!
Joe Lorenti


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> The Man is a Living Legend. No doubt about it!


No question.

He is the man when it comes to sustained excellence. We might never see another like him.

John.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

How about someone else on the round of 16? Someone named Ed Eliason? 
70+ years old? Tied the 12 arrow National Record at COS a month back? Averaging > 100 for his matches - how many archers can perform at that level at say, 20 years of age?  There are indeed some splendidly excellent archers on that field!


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Biased?*

Maybe, but who cares, Master Eliason is one of the finest people on this planet and he knows how to shoot a really nice arrow! 
Butch is an amazing archer and he is living testimoy that you really don't have to do everything a certain way in order to have talent in this game. When looking at his shooting technique, NOBODY does the most important control items better. Want to be a better archer? Study his geometry and note the power areas and compare them to others. (Bow arm angle coming out of the shoulder/ body) (Similar to Ed?) If you can get your fingers to clear the arrow with a back half like his or Joe McGlyn, the power and leverage is huge. It may not look as nice as a Brady Ellison, Vic Wunderle or Darrel Pace, but the power and required rear shoulder position is as good as it gets. 
I hope we continue to benefit from their examples for a long time. Perfection is really nice, but it's certainly not everything!! I don't mean to compare methods in these statements, only to point out some priceless, key strengths while they are fresh in my ageing mind. I am thankful that we have these examples to learn from and only wish to point them out. Now is a great time to study them. I know I am. 

A toast to the greats and their living examples. :cocktail:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

It's all over for this stage. I'm sure that results wil be posted soon. It was a good tournament. Nice weather this morning, little chilly, slight breeze, but pretty nice conditions. Had our lunch break and then the wind returned. Things moved along pretty well. We took more pics, which we will post after food, showers etc. I just want to congratulate all competitors on a job well done. We will see you all in Chula Vista in April, for the second stage.
Take Care,
Julie


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Pictures from Day Three are up*

Pictures from Day 3 Posted

Here is the link to the photo gallery for Day One.

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2007/2008 Olympic Selection Trials, GA/album/index.html

Pictures also reachable from the archery (Photos) link at http://www.dolphin-sys.com

Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*Day 3 Results Posted*

http://usarchery.myicontrol.com/userfiles/file/08_Oly_Trials_day_three_Results.pdf


----------



## archer-gal (Oct 18, 2002)

JOADMom said:


> http://usarchery.myicontrol.com/userfiles/file/08_Oly_Trials_day_three_Results.pdf



Wow! Someone was fast. (Taking down the field and dinner took awhile today!)

Hope everyone enjoyed their visit to Georgia. Thanks to all who helped us out!


Good luck to all!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Our pics of the last day are up. Congrats to ALL the competitors. It was a class act group of shooters. 

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/RR_Day_3.html

Good Job Brady!!!!
and a big woohooo to Dan S., moved from 15th to 5th, impressive!

See ya next time,
Julie


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Echoing Julie's sentiments here....CONGRATS to all competitors!! And to the top 16 - way to fight it out until the end - fun (not sure that's the right word) to see some movement in there. 

Now....anxious to see you all in April! 

-peace,
holls


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

archer-gal said:


> Ranking Results
> http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 2 Ranking.pdf
> 
> Round Robin Matches 1 - 8 Men
> ...


*
Not Found
The requested URL /appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 2 RR Matches - Men.pdf was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.gaarchery.org Port 80


Not Found
The requested URL /appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 2 RR Matches - Women.pdf was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.gaarchery.org Port 80
*


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

So basically all of the participants shot a double 70m round and the top 16 went on? You would think that they would do a cut to 64 and see how the individuals respond to pressure in a 12 arrow match, I know a lot of guys who shoot better during a 12 arrow match than a standard 70m qualifying round. It Just seems to me that these folks worked hard for 4 years to get to this point and all they got to shoot was a 72 or 144 arrows and thats it?, cut to 16 or 20 and the rest of you take a hike? Oh well, I shoot compound anyway, so I shouldn't be venting. But in a lot of other sports, you get a few chances to prove yourself, not just a single 70m qualifing round. Oh well, I will quit now while I am ahead.


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

In most cases, 144 arrows, especially at one distance, is more than enough to show who is the more consistent shooter. A 12 arrow match won't necessarily show that. One bad arrow out of 144 can be made up for. 1 bad arrow out of 12 can mean your out. Their really isn't any reason to believe someone that can't shoot a decent score at 72 arrows suddenly can with 12. For the Oly team, they are looking for a good consistent shooter and not someone that can sometimes do it over a 12 arrow match. The odds, both actual and statistical, say the consistent shooter will most often come out on top. I will take anyone that can average 9's and 10's over 72 arrows over anyone that can only average 9's and 10's over 12 arrows. The issue becomes when does the 12 arrow shooter shoot the good match.

You are right that they came shot 144 arrows then went home. Same as in any single FITA shoot. They new going in what the rules were and, most likely, what their chances were of making the top 16 if they shot their average score.

Terry


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

e_m_i_l_y said:


> *
> Not Found
> The requested URL /appsTools/events/files/2008 Olympic Trials Day 2 RR Matches - Men.pdf was not found on this server.
> 
> ...



The same thing can be found on the NAA web page. www.usarchery.org

:wink:


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

azarcherymom said:


> Our pics of the last day are up. Congrats to ALL the competitors. It was a class act group of shooters.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/Site/RR_Day_3.html
> 
> ...


Ya, I am really pulling rooting for Dan Schuller. I grew up shooting with him and he has really put in the time dedication and effort towards making the team. It would be great to see him and Brady make it.


----------

